# Cable sparking.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven’t seen this before, but got a main line call last night and saw some electrical sparks on my autofeed and at my 50’ coupling. Machine acted as usual.

Bad ground at the outlet?


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

I have seen that years ago dropping down a metal vent pipe,while running Spartan machines
You have a a short going on inside the motor of your Spartan ! :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I had a general 1/4" drill snake shock me a couple different times snaking tubs. I switched to short lengths of cable in a cordless drill.








.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I did a job probably over 10 years ago where I got sparks. That was with my k-3800. As the cable touched the overflow in the tub it just started sparking. I tested it on the metal trap for the vanity in that same bathroom and got sparks. I plugged into an outlet that was farther away, in a bedroom, and got no more sparks. 
I don't think it was a short in my machine because it has never done it in any other metal lines I've snaked since. I'm no electrician so I'm not sure exactly what was going on.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I say the electrical outlet where you plugged your machine didn't have a ground wire going back to the electrical panel. Something was energizing your cable and grounding on the pipe.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I don't think it was a short in my machine because it has never done it in any other metal lines I've snaked since. I'm no electrician so I'm not sure exactly what was going on.







Tango said:


> I say the electrical outlet where you plugged your machine didn't have a ground wire going back to the electrical panel. Something was energizing your cable and grounding on the pipe.





It means the hot and neutral wires were switched in the outlet or that the outlet was not polarized.










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I say the electrical outlet where you plugged your machine didn't have a ground wire going back to the electrical panel. Something was energizing your cable and grounding on the pipe.





"Double Insulated" appliances, which includes any modern two wire device do not require a ground. They do however require that the large spade on their cord go into the slot on the outlet for the neutral.


Old sockets may not have one small and one large slot like modern outlets. Also, a modern polarized outlet(Different size slots) may have their hot slot worn out to the point that a larger neutral spade will fit in making it possible to accidentally plug the cord in backwards/swapped.








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Line was PVC, how far, don’t know, but in that neighborhood it’s probably clay if it wasn’t replaced all the way. 

I hope it’s not the machine... but I do have spare motors. The one that’s on it I had washed and baked, replaced the bearings and brushes about 4 years ago.

Some other details, outside c/o and light rain. Lol! I had the maintenance guy hold my umbrella over me.

Sadly I had to bow out. Cutter came back clean, hit a separation that I didn’t feel before. Tried a blow bag for about 15 minutes, popped the manhole, city was fine. Heard back from the owner today, I guess the line looks good after a jet. 

This line is part of my summer prevent list. About 2 weeks ago it backed up, girl house so we were expecting the usual, but pulled nothing back. They’re a very good paying customer so I just called it warranty. I’m not sure if I’m going to charge for this one or not. I do have permission to video next time I’m in the area.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

I saw this one time with my old General machine, the short welded my blade to the cast iron sweep. After that I was sure to buy a battery powered camera.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just stick a light bulb in your a$$ and you wont need to drag a drop light from the truck..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Happened to me once too. Bad ground or direct short or something in the plug I was attached to. The electrician said I was lucky I didn't die.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the info! I let the owner know. His election is in the UP this week, but set an appointment up for early next week.

At the very least we’ll know if it’s the house or my machine.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Use an extension cord and plug into a different outlet, that should tell you if it’s something in your machine or the outlet


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Haven’t seen this before, but got a main line call last night and saw some electrical sparks on my autofeed and at my 50’ coupling. Machine acted as usual.
> 
> Bad ground at the outlet?







I've had this happen to me 3 times in the last 10 years. As soon as my cable contacted the cast cleanout it was like an arc welder and it tripped the breaker.


Totally freaked the chit out of me :surprise:


Plugged into a different circuit and everything was fine.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Forgot to update. His election didn’t find anything wrong. Cable hasn’t sparked since.... one of those things in plumbing that defy logic....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Forgot to update. His election didn’t find anything wrong. Cable hasn’t sparked since.... one of those things in plumbing that defy logic....





Nothing in this world defies logic. Certain things do defy our ability to comprehend however.












.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Sewers can be lit up as well. You guys doing camera work need to be mindful of that. Power your camera with a battery as much as you can. If the camera is used as a path to ground it will get ruined.


----------

